# New on this Forum, but not new to lifting!



## KilaCali (Jun 9, 2015)

How's it going guy's, glad to be a apart of the ironmag community, been getting around on some of these good forums, im on 2 or 3 other ones that are worthwhile.. little about me;
10+ year lifting,9 of the last 10 completely natural
just over  year now experienting running ph/ds cycles and some AAS cycles, definitely enjoyin this and constantly researching everything fitness related (training, nutrition, supplements, ph/ds/aas and everything associated with everything) for several years now. always looking for more bro's and sis's in the community, and always tryin to contribute as much as I can. anything any questions feel free to ask whatever, have a great week everyone


----------



## PK2 (Jun 9, 2015)

What's up Kila?!

I was just talking to you via email lol
Welcome to this site as well..
I'm fairly new here also.


----------



## brazey (Jun 10, 2015)

Welcome to the community!


----------



## trunk_monkey (Jul 14, 2015)

Welcome


----------



## Jersey gym rat (Jul 14, 2015)

Welcome aboard glad to have you

Sent from my SPH-L600 using Tapatalk


----------



## yarickSr (Jul 20, 2015)

*New on this Forum but not new to li*

Hi im new in this forum but ive been building 4age, 3sgte & SR20DET for a long time. hope i can help people here...


----------

